# Diana is crafting Palm-tree lamp + Flick is here!



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

So, Diana is crafting the Palm-tree lamp. I don't know if this is a sought after item people want, but if you want it, i'll allow 3 people at a time to visit. Take the shortcut next to Chrissy's house to get to Diana's house.

Also, Flick is in town, so If you have any extra bugs (Preferably Tarantulas) in storage, be best to sell it to him right this instant! He'll be trapped next to Diana's house, which is to the right of Resident Services and Sprocket's house.

Also, since I already have the recipe, the first person will get their DIY recipe card in front of the Airport. I'll be there waiting for that lucky someone.

When it is your turn, I'll PM the code, then i'll end and repeat.

*Edit:* Oh yeah, make sure to only run on paths and don't steal anything. Leave tips at Diana's house if you so choose.
*Edit #2: *I learned that Flick does nothing when someone else is visiting. So don't bother with him.

*DONE!*
Group 1:
1: catheyrine
2: kylab115
3: Noushky_poushky

*DONE!*
Group 2:
1: InsertCleverUsernameHere
2: Summ3rain
3: courtky

*DONE!*
Group 3:
1: micchan
2: drahcir`
3: Chibiusa

*DONE!*
Group 4:
1: Rifry
2: Jhin
3: doofcake

*NEXT!*
Group 5:
1: Tiffanyy
2: lovis
3: Edge

More Groups TBA:


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to come over please!


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 17, 2020)

Hiyah! I'd like to visit.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

*catheyrine, kylab115, *and *Noushky_poushky *will be in group one. I'll PM the Dodo code soon.

Also, since catheyrine responded first, she'll get the recipe card in front of the Airport.


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## courtky (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come please?

Also, others can't sell to Flick unfortunately


----------



## micchan (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to visit!^^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

*InsertCleverUsernameHere, Summ3rain *and *courtky *will be group 2:



courtky said:


> Can I come please?
> 
> Also, others can't sell to Flick unfortunately


Can others still get insect models from him if they're at a different town?


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still taking people! Thanks!


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 17, 2020)

If you have room I'd like to visit!


----------



## courtky (Apr 17, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *InsertCleverUsernameHere, Summ3rain *and *courtky *will be group 2:
> 
> Can others still get insect models from him if they're at a different town?


I'm not sure on that one!


----------



## Rifry (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I possibly visit if you have the space?


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come please


----------



## Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

If you have the time, may I visit?


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

courtky said:


> I'm not sure on that one!


 i just tried at someone else's island, you can't


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

Group 3 will be next. When group 2 is done, i'll PM the code.


----------



## Starlightt (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come!,


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

Group 3 has been PM'd.

Group 4 will be ready once Group 3 is finished.


----------



## iovis (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

Group 4 has been PM'd.

Group 5 will be ready once Group 4 is finished.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Group 5 has been PM'd.

Unless nobody wants to get this recipe, I'll just wrap this up.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello, I’d like to come visit!


----------



## Tsunade (Apr 17, 2020)

Can i visit


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to stop by, but I fully understand if it over.


----------



## Sobia (Apr 17, 2020)

can i come if you have space?


----------



## Jnetty (Apr 17, 2020)

Actually sorry yes still interested if available. Ty!


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Stef101 (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come for the palm tree


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey if I can be added to the list I’d really appreciate it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

The rest of you guys will be added as a lightning round. I'm going to put this up, but I will PM the rest of you when i'm ready. She's still crafting.


----------

